# POCO's



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Here it's publicly traded. NextEra Energy bought Florida Power & Light.
Across the creek they have a co-op. The co-op buys their power from some Indian tribes who have power generation facilities.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Mostly huge IOU's here - National Grid, a huge UK company, bought out a large swath of New England and New York's poco's over a decade ago, and two of Mass. and Conn's biggest utilities combined into one large company as well. I have no clue what's going on in northern New England, don't care either. :no:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Southern Company or TV juice the electrons in my area, and a slew of Co-ops deliver it in most places. The town I live in has a branch of government that installs and repairs the utilities.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We have HECO= Hellatious Energy Charges Operation. $.36/kwhr


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a co-op here.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> We have HECO= Hellatious Energy Charges Operation. $.36/kwhr


Dang dude, you need a wind generator, or some PV, or candles. :blink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> We have HECO= Hellatious Energy Charges Operation. $.36/kwhr


.36?? I pay around .07, but I don't have an ocean. I have a pond, a pond would be good for you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> .36?? I pay around .07, but I don't have an ocean. I have a pond, a pond would be good for you.


I have 28 280 w panels on my roof that Uncle Sam bought for me since I am a nice guy. In retaliation for that though, they get at me in other ways like making me use saddles for one underground conduit and encasing it when it was just running thru a lawn.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> We have HECO= Hellatious Energy Charges Operation. $.36/kwhr


That's MY rate !


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In the Province of Ontario, I think it would be safe to say that our local utilities are "privately owned" by the municipality. Where there is no municipality or a very small one, the service is provided by the provincial utility Hydro One.

Generation is mainly provincial with a number of small generators in some areas where there is a dam or windmill farm. There are also a few larger solar installs in the province, but nothing compared to some of the stuff south.

Regardless, it is all extremely regulated by the Ontario Energy Board.

Cheers
John


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> .36?? I pay around .07, but I don't have an ocean. I have a pond, a pond would be good for you.


He wouldn't enjoy filling his lungs with pond water as much. Not the same satisfying sting.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A billionaire owns the POCO here. Used to be publicly traded. 

Rates haven't changed much since he bought it but don't worry, they will........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> He wouldn't enjoy filling his lungs with pond water as much. Not the same satisfying sting.


This is a fairly rough crowd considering I came very close to dying that day.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> This is a fairly rough crowd considering I came very close to dying that day.


But you didn't, that's what counts. And we thank you for staying with us. We just show our thanks by being bastards about it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> This is a fairly rough crowd considering I came very close to dying that day.


Maybe the spaghetti god was punishing you for not sending me my cup of lava, ever think about that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> *This is a fairly rough crowd* considering I came very close to dying that day.


Always my brother! Always!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> This is a fairly rough crowd considering I came very close to dying that day.


You should take CS with you sometime.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> You should take CS with you sometime.


Or just used CS as an offering to appease the Gods!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> You should take CS with you sometime.


I really wish mxslick was here so he could ban you for saying that.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We have Emera a Canadian power company so they bill beer per Kwh. My average bill is between 85 to 90 cans a month. If you pay in Canadian beer it gets discounted or about 114 Mooseheads a month.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

We are supplied by BC Hydro which is a crown corp owned by the provincial government. We pay about $0.08/kwh on low tier and about $0.12/kwh on high tier if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We have three major companies, 2 are private, 1 is public formed with 1902 reclamation act money.

Then there are several co-ops some have their own generation some get their power from on of the big three some have a mix. 

Then there are also several smaller electric/irrigation districts. They are political subdivisions of the state that service the land owners in the district. Some have their own systems, the one I work for our distrbution is handled by one of the large pocos but we negotiate rates with regional power suppliers.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

We have PG&E here they are a for profit group . 
PG&E stands for play games and eat .
PG&E is best known for burning down 1000s of acres of prime forest , blowing up residential neighbor hoods , over billing customers .
Best know for killing people and I believe they only poco to be found guilty of murder .
Soooooooooooo yeah they suck and they don't rock skynard .


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Cleveland Electric Illuminating Co / Ohio Edison. The only public
owned company I can recall is Cleveland Municipal Power and I'm
thinking they are either out of business or reduced to a very small
geographical area in the city of Cleveland itself.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

joebanana said:


> Dang dude, you need a wind generator, or some PV, or candles. :blink:


We had a yankee visiting us from Pennsylvania. We convinced him it was so windy in Oklahoma because they had turned on the windfarms. 











:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



.



We have Rural Electric Coops who buy power from Power generating companies here. Touchstone Energy controls all of them.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Who in their right mind would choose to pay more for their power just to reduce their carbon footprint? 



> It costs just pennies a day to ensure a better future.
> Choosing clean, abundant, renewable OG&E Wind Power is a breeze. Simply choose your level of wind power renewable energy certificates (REC). You’ll find that it only costs a few pennies more each day to cut your carbon footprint and move our country a little closer to energy independence.



















Percent of Annual kWh Usage:
25%
REC Price per kWh:
.0045¢ per kWh*

Percent of Annual kWh Usage:
50%
REC Price per kWh:
.0040¢ per kWh*

Percent of Annual kWh Usage:
100%
REC Price per kWh:
.0035¢ per kWh*


https://www.oge.com/wps/portal/oge/...0zPdUVERAOUeUAA!/dl5/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/


----------

